# KHS Prototype = Astro AFDHA



## 7PointMe (Oct 21, 2008)

So I'm sure a lot of you have seen the new KHS prototype downhill bike. I've even heard some good propoganda reviews of the bike. But, it's apparently the same thing as the Astro AFDHA. Anyone know how these bikes ride? How would they be different from a DW Link-type bike (besides the final price). Apparently the bottom pivot is centered on the bottom bracket and while that doesn't make it a BB-centric pivot, I'm curious as to how the bike would feel. Is this bike potentially a great, cheap DH bike or a servicing nightmare? Also, would we have to wait until KHS brings it stateside or is there a way to order the Astro Frame (if it's worth it)??


----------



## eleven-yo (Dec 6, 2005)

How is it a "prototype" if another company already sells it for production? 
and how do you pronounce AFDHA? I flemmed on my keyboard trying differrrrent wayyyys.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

I don't see why they put the pivot around the BB. Complicates things and accomplishes nothing. It could be a good dual link bike anyway.


----------



## nmpearson (Aug 13, 2007)

astro's the company that builds the frame...most big box brand companies use a company that astro that makes the frames. You can't buy direct unless you want to start a bike brand.


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

http://www.astroeng.com.tw/default.asp

Catalog frame maker, maybe KHS' idea of "prototype" is trying new combination's of build kit with the frame? Maybe different paint?


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2010)

Took that long to figure it out huh?

The KHS "Prototype" has already been on sale by other companies in the EU for several months.

Astro makes all KHS, Azonic, Sette and about a dozen other companies frames.


----------



## 7PointMe (Oct 21, 2008)

I knew they made Sette's frame, but never checked out their site. But yeah I was late to the party on this one. I guess I was just confused by the fact that KHS was calling it their prototype. Maybe they did just add heavier paint for better stability...


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

out of curiosity do you have a link to the KHS proto pix?


----------



## 7PointMe (Oct 21, 2008)

Vid on the KHS "Prototype" and its linkage:

http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/features/KHS-Prototype-DH-Bike,2184/sspomer,2


----------



## nmpearson (Aug 13, 2007)

they probably call it a prototype bc the geometry was set by them. probably the only reason

still incredibly sick...i want to ride one so badly


----------



## bdamschen (Jan 4, 2006)

I'm pretty sure the only people to call it a prototype were vitalmtb, I didn't hear the word "prototype" in that video once, just that it would be their 2011 dh bike.


----------



## 7PointMe (Oct 21, 2008)

Ah, good point. So does anyone know what this bike would feel like? Would it pedal like a dw/maestro link or would it be all over the place?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

7PointMe said:


> Ah, good point. So does anyone know what this bike would feel like? Would it pedal like a dw/maestro link or would it be all over the place?


My instantaneous visual kinematic analysis concludes that it would pedal okay.


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

^ You missed the 3mm of chain growth at 28% travel which keeps it in that perfect part of the "S" axle path and prevents brake jack commonly found in "faux bar" setups.

The upper link causes teh travel to "zero" in on the pedal sweet spot under chain tension, hence the name "zero link". 

This system provides a natural pedalling platform so it pedals like a HT, it has the "S" axle path in the beginning, then rear ward travel for those "square edged" hits but does so with minimal chain growth.

Under rear braking the system remains perfectly active will providing a naturally balanced anti dive and anti squat depending on the amount of front brake being used.

The zero link "zeros" in on all these sweet spots to give you the best ride on the market today.


----------



## 7PointMe (Oct 21, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## Pslide (Jul 3, 2006)

essenmeinstuff said:


> ^ You missed the 3mm of chain growth at 28% travel which keeps it in that perfect part of the "S" axle path and prevents brake jack commonly found in "faux bar" setups.
> 
> The upper link causes teh travel to "zero" in on the pedal sweet spot under chain tension, hence the name "zero link".
> 
> ...


That's some impressive BSing! Please send your resume to KHS, ATTN: Marketing Dept.


----------



## NoahColorado (Aug 3, 2004)

I wonder how many shims it uses.....obviously moar wood be bedder

And for the record, I pointed out it's origin in April...

Logan Binggeli got 2nd at Nationals aboard it, so it can't suck....


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

Pslide said:


> That's some impressive BSing! Please send your resume to KHS, ATTN: Marketing Dept.


hehe thanks! It just seemed to flow naturally :thumbsup:


----------



## mothahucker (Feb 6, 2006)

NoahColorado said:


> I wonder how many shims it uses.....obviously moar wood be bedder
> 
> And for the record, I pointed out it's origin in April...
> 
> Logan Binggeli got 2nd at Nationals aboard it, so it can't suck....


Pretty sure Binggeli could ride a beach cruiser to a top 5 finish. Not ragging on the bike or anything, but I just think pros at that high a level have so much talent that it really doesn't matter what they ride.


----------



## #1downhill (Jul 22, 2009)

Does anybody know if this will ever be available in the us?


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

Anyone who posts the tired old ******** that ANY full suspension bike pedals like a hardtail is giving you suspect information.

MOAR SHIMZ!


----------

